
See Star Wars a Day Early - lenkendall
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2015/12/14/do-or-do-not-there-is-no-try/
======
DerekL
I'm in the SF Bay Area, and many theaters are showing it on the 17th starting
at 7PM.

